# DESPERATELY SEEKING EDUCATION ADVICE



## gaganok (Oct 20, 2009)

i would really appreciate some help, especially those with first-hand knowledge.
first, quick background
graduated with a bachelor of commerce (marketing major) 6 years ago. worked at advertising agencies for 4 years on the account side, left and have been freelancing as a creative consultant/copywriter for the last two - nothing major but a few clients paying the bills.
next, what i want
formal photography training, both for an artistic outlet as well as another skill to pack in my arsenal before (possibly) launching my own advertising agency. i want to work exclusively on the creative side though, teaming up with a suitable partner. 
the agency route is NOT set in stone, may decide to solely focus on being a photographer
obviously most interested in commercial photography HOWEVER, i would like exposure to a variety of different types in case i fall in love with another
a 1 year program (or maximum 2 but STRONG preference for a 1 year)
QUESTION
what are the best schools to go to given the above, in (A) the U.S. (B) Canada (C) the world

For those taking the time to read and answer, THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH, i really appreciate your insight


----------



## KmH (Oct 20, 2009)

A good program. I have no reservations recommending it.

Otherwise, you can always check here.


----------



## gaganok (Oct 20, 2009)

how unfortunate that some people feel compelled to leave such useless replies.

i have exhausted internet searching hence why i was now turning to others' opinions (thanks for pointing out Google, i was unaware of its existence as i've been living in a cave for the last decade)

basically, my research has produced two standout options for intensive one year programs (essentially 2 years reduced into 1) - Hallmark in the U.S. and VanArts in Canada. 

i was wondering if there were any other options that i should add to the list.
additionally, given that Hallmark costs about 27k more, i was interested in hearing any first-hand accounts of either school. my gut tells me that if i wish to proceed with my own agency, getting suitable training from VanArts and investing the additional money in equipment would be wise. however, given that it is entirely possible that i decide to solely pursue photography, i wonder if Hallmark would provide the better education.

thx


----------



## gaganok (Oct 20, 2009)

oh and a final note is that for numerous reasons, i have decided that going to school is a necessity - teaching myself has been discounted as an option.

thanks!


----------



## Digital Ink (Oct 20, 2009)

y is teaching urself out of the question?...get the gear, buy the books, take lots of pics and post them here to learn what to do and what not to do...y do you need a teacher telling u what to do and what not to do...they get all that stuff from books anyways. waste of money, i think.


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2009)

gaganok said:


> how unfortunate that some people feel compelled to leave such useless replies.
> 
> i have exhausted internet searching hence why i was now turning to others' opinions (thanks for pointing out Google, i was unaware of its existence as i've been living in a cave for the last decade)
> 
> ...


Thank you for confirming my suspicions, I really didn't expect anything less from you. I'm not able to read minds over the Internet. Note your OP mentions *NOTHING *about having done any Internet searching.:thumbup:

I gave a recommendation to a first class program that I'm familiar with, which is what you asked for.

Good luck in your future endeavors!


----------

